# sony xbr dolby vision is terrible, how to turn of Dolby vision on xbr900f



## Andrew Stines

The picture is terrible compared to 4k. I love my TV. But everything on Disney + is Dolby and Nextflix etc... Is there a way to turn off Dolby's vision? I have my HDMI in Input 2 as the setup suggests.
I have Xfinity for regular tv, but I stream all my other providers for movie watching etc. I do not use Xfinity, only for the internet. Any suggestions would be helpful, if nothing can be done I will be replacing my sony with a Tv that does not support or have Dolby Vision. And if I have to replace the TV which is a good Tv to go with, Samsung or LG? 
Thanks


----------



## P Smith

by "terrible" you mean DIM ?
people recommend to watch DV on the Sony in totally dark room

so far no new Sony FW what would help you


----------



## Andrew Stines

P Smith said:


> by "terrible" you mean DIM ?
> people recommend to watch DV on the Sony in totally dark room
> 
> so far no new Sony FW what would help you


Yes dim. I'm in a dark room already. Is there anyway to turn off Dolby vision for a Sony? 4K or uhd is way better.


----------



## jimmie57

From your manual.
Try this:
What is the Dolby Vision format and how do I activate it on my TV? | Sony USA


----------



## MysteryMan

On your Sony XBR900F...Open Picture and Display Settings...Open the Advanced Settings...Open Video Options...Select HDR Mode and set to Off.


----------



## compnurd

Judging by the way you are throwing DV 4K and UHD out there seems like you have little experience with all of this All DV content on Netflix and Disney is 4K also


----------



## Andrew Stines

I have set it to auto as off etc. tried all of the settings even after maxing brightness out or playing with viewing modes. It is still not as vibrant as normal 4K or uhd


----------



## Andrew Stines

compnurd said:


> Judging by the way you are throwing DV 4K and UHD out there seems like you have little experience with all of this All DV content on Netflix and Disney is 4K also


I know it's JV but DV is a different less vibrant 4K.


----------



## Andrew Stines

compnurd said:


> Judging by the way you are throwing DV 4K and UHD out there seems like you have little experience with all of this All DV content on Netflix and Disney is 4K also


Is there a way to turn off DV on the Sony?


----------



## Andrew Stines

MysteryMan said:


> On your Sony XBR900F...Open Picture and Display Settings...Open the Advanced Settings...Open Video Options...Select HDR Mode and set to Off.


Done that and other setting. Tried them all


----------



## MysteryMan

Andrew Stines said:


> The picture is terrible compared to 4k. I love my TV. But everything on Disney + is Dolby and Nextflix etc... Is there a way to turn of Dolby vision. I have my HDMI in the Input 2 like the setup suggest.
> I have xfinity for regular tv, but i stream all my other providers for movie watching etc. i do not use xfinity, only for internet. Any suggestions would be helpful, if nothing can be done I will be replacing my sony for a Tv that does not support or have Dolby Vision. And if i have to replace the TV which is a good Tv to go with, Samsung or LG. Thanks


In post # 5 I gave you instructions on how to turn off Dolby Vision. However, there are other options you can try to make Dolby Vision look better. Adjust the picture settings on your Sony XBR900F or try using a different picture mode. The Sony XBR900F has twelve picture modes (Vivid...Standard...Custom...Cinema Pro...Cinema Home...Sports...Animation...Photo-Vivid...Photo-Standard...Photo-Custom...Game...Graphics). I'm using a Sony XBR-55X900F in my Family Room and a Sony XBR-65A9G in my Home Theater Room and Dolby Vision looks great on both sets.


----------



## compnurd

MysteryMan said:


> In post # 5 I gave you instructions on how to turn off Dolby Vision. However, there are other options you can try to make Dolby Vision look better. Adjust the picture settings on your Sony XBR900F or try using a different picture mode. The Sony XBR900F has twelve picture modes (Vivid...Standard...Custom...Cinema Pro...Cinema Home...Sports...Animation...Photo-Vivid...Photo-Standard...Photo-Custom...Game...Graphics). I'm using a Sony XBR-55X900F in my Family Room and a Sony XBR-65A9G in my Home Theater Room and Dolby Vision looks great on both sets.


I get the feeling he is looking for that blown out look like you get at the store and not the better picture he is getting from DV


----------



## MysteryMan

compnurd said:


> I get the feeling he is looking for that blown out look like you get at the store and not the better picture he is getting from DV


Perhaps. One man's candy can be another man's poison.


----------



## Andrew Stines

MysteryMan said:


> In post # 5 I gave you instructions on how to turn off Dolby Vision. However, there are other options you can try to make Dolby Vision look better. Adjust the picture settings on your Sony XBR900F or try using a different picture mode. The Sony XBR900F has twelve picture modes (Vivid...Standard...Custom...Cinema Pro...Cinema Home...Sports...Animation...Photo-Vivid...Photo-Standard...Photo-Custom...Game...Graphics). I'm using a Sony XBR-55X900F in my Family Room and a Sony XBR-65A9G in my Home Theater Room and Dolby Vision looks great on both sets.





jimmie57 said:


> From your manual.
> Try this:
> What is the Dolby Vision format and how do I activate it on my TV? | Sony USA


Thanks, it's looking like only the OLED Sony's really put out the good DV picture.


----------



## Andrew Stines

MysteryMan said:


> On your Sony XBR900F...Open Picture and Display Settings...Open the Advanced Settings...Open Video Options...Select HDR Mode and set to Off.


I tried that with Netflix Queens Gambit. so i turned off like you said. but then i started the show and picture changed to Dolby Vision after i checked it and it activates on its own


----------



## P Smith

Andrew Stines said:


> Thanks, it's looking like only the *OLED* Sony's really put out the good DV picture.


:thumbsup:


----------



## compnurd

Andrew Stines said:


> Thanks, it's looking like only the OLED Sony's really put out the good DV picture.


That's not true at all. While I love OLED and have one They don't get bright enough with certain HDR scenes


----------



## jimmie57

Andrew Stines said:


> I tried that with Netflix Queens Gambit. so i turned off like you said. but then i started the show and picture changed to Dolby Vision after i checked it and it activates on its own


Take a look at you7r manual and see doesn't it tell you that for 4k you must be plugged into HDMI ? X. If it does, plug the HDMI into another socket and it should not pop up again.

FYI: I have a Samsung 4k. It does not do Dolby Vision. At first I was very disappointed in the picture. I finally realized that I had to have a Source sending a signal in 1080i and adjust my screen for that signal. Then I had to turn on HDR with a source that was sending the HDR and totally change the setting of the picture for that source.

You should not be able to mess it up. I saw in your manual that the picture settings have a "Reset" selection that puts all Picture setting back to the way it was when it came out of the box.


----------



## Andrew Stines

jimmie57 said:


> Take a look at you7r manual and see doesn't it tell you that for 4k you must be plugged into HDMI ? X. If it does, plug the HDMI into another socket and it should not pop up again.
> 
> FYI: I have a Samsung 4k. It does not do Dolby Vision. At first I was very disappointed in the picture. I finally realized that I had to have a Source sending a signal in 1080i and adjust my screen for that signal. Then I had to turn on HDR with a source that was sending the HDR and totally change the setting of the picture for that source.
> 
> You should not be able to mess it up. I saw in your manual that the picture settings have a "Reset" selection that puts all Picture setting back to the way it was when it came out of the box.


It says plug into hdmi 2 which I have done. Thanks for the help


----------



## jimmie57

Andrew Stines said:


> It says plug into hdmi 2 which I have done. Thanks for the help


Try it in another socket and see if Dolby Vision still turns on. Nothing to lose except about 10 minutes of time.


----------



## MysteryMan

Andrew Stines said:


> Thanks, it's looking like only the OLED Sony's really put out the good DV picture.


That's not true. I mentioned I'm currently using a Sony XBR-55X900F LED and a Sony XBR-65A9G OLED and Dolby Vision looks great on both sets. Your XBR900F is a full array LED. It has 4 HDMI 2.0b inputs and all are HDCP 2.2. To view the highest quality 4K and HDR content from connected sources, use the TV's HDMI 2 or 3 inputs. Have you tried adjusting your picture settings? Is your TV's software current? The current software version for the XBR900F is PKG6.7140.0358NAA.


----------



## compnurd

MysteryMan said:


> That's not true. I mentioned I'm currently using a Sony XBR-55X900F LED and a Sony XBR-65A9G OLED and Dolby Vision looks great on both sets. Your XBR900F is a full array LED. It has 4 HDMI 2.0b inputs and all are HDCP 2.2. To view the highest quality 4K and HDR content from connected sources, use the TV's HDMI 2 or 3 inputs. Have you tried adjusting your picture settings? Is your TV's software current? The current software version for the XBR900F is PKG6.7140.0358NAA.


I wonder what external player he is using...


----------



## MysteryMan

compnurd said:


> I wonder what external player he is using...


Good question.


----------



## P Smith

and how good his HDMI cable ?


----------



## MysteryMan

P Smith said:


> and how good his HDMI cable ?










Any cable that bears this seal will suffice.


----------



## P Smith

excluding "made in china"


----------



## MysteryMan

P Smith said:


> excluding "made in china"










The Premium HDMI Cable Certification Program. Cables are tested to make sure they support the full 18 Gbps bandwidth provided by the HDMI 2.0 specification. Plus, an EMI test ensures that cables minimize interference with wireless signals. Every length of every model line must pass the tests to receive certification. That said, it doesn't matter if they're made in China, Shangri-La, the Moon or Mars! If they don't meet the standard they don't get the seal. I'm currently using Crutchfield (a very reliable retailer) HDMI cables that have this seal. They are made in China and they work perfectly! If you're going to pad your post count at least do so with something meaningful.


----------



## P Smith

got a problem on many occasions with HDMI cables from china !

I don't worry about my counter and would recommend you forget it also !


----------



## Jhon69

Andrew Stines said:


> Yes dim. I'm in a dark room already. Is there anyway to turn off Dolby vision for a Sony? 4K or uhd is way better.


Set your programs for HD/1080p and Dolby Vision should not turn on,and let the TV
upscale the picture.


----------

